

Ryzom is free software What can we do from here? - tjr
http://www.fsf.org/blogs/licensing/ryzom-free-software

======
jarin
Porting it to Mac and Linux would be a good start.

~~~
mattds
It seems they have already did something about Linux (at least for the core
part):

<http://dev.ryzom.com/wiki/ryzom/BuildForLinux>

